# Salmon



## ron50 (Sep 10, 2007)

My poor Weber grill was crying. Since I bought my smoker it has been seeing a lot less use. My daughter has been asking me to make her salmon so I figured I'd give it a try on the grill although I did cook it on a wood plank.

Also made some delicious ABT lites the other day. I ran out of bacon and jalapenos so these were just little mini peppers, stuffed with a mix of ceddar and muenster. Pretty tasty even without the bacon.

Wish I had more then the one picture of the salmon but the crew was hungry and they devoured it quickly.

Marinated it for about an hour in this:

3 Tbsp. Dijon mustard
3 Tbsp. maple syrup
1 Tbsp. balsamic vinegar
Combined ingredients in a zip loc plastic bag and add salmon. Marinated for an hour. It was great.


----------



## moltenone (Sep 10, 2007)

sounds great to me.


Mark


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks great Ron - What kind of peppers are those they are cute!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 10, 2007)

Not really sure. I go them at Costco. The bag says Mini peppers. They are very mild, like bell peppers.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 10, 2007)

They are available even here in Ontario at larger grocery chains. The container says they are from Nogales, Az.
Great for folks that don't like any heat!
I make them for 'others' ... not me! The hotter the better!


----------



## robbo (Sep 27, 2007)

I often coat salmon filets/steaks with some olive oil. Been trying different wood also. I have a sage bush in the yard and broke off some branches and threw them on the coals. Very tasty gives a bit more lively flavor than traditional heavy woods. Especially with a nice crisp white wine!

Also tried sprinkling some fennel seeds on the coals. You could really taste the fennel.

I have a lot of different herb bushes in my garden: laurel bush (bay leaves), a rosemary bush, sage, lavender and now some thyme. I'll be trying them all out over this next year.

Ciao!


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds like quite a garden you got there, Robbo


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 28, 2007)

Ron, your pictures are beautiful.  Well done!  Got any left overs for me?


----------

